# How would you describe the taste of the coffee at Federation in Brixton?



## Nick H. (Sep 21, 2014)

A noob question: I know Federation has many fans, deservedly I'm sure, but I find their coffee almost undrinkable, with a horrid aftertaste. If someone could put the taste into words it might help me choose beans online. Terms like 'acidic' or 'bold' or 'big body' mean nothing to me. I only understand the obvious descriptors like 'chocolatey' or 'sweet'.


----------



## philwbass (Sep 4, 2009)

Nick. I haven't been but I know the roasters they use (Campbell and Syme) and they do some roasts I really like.

In a way you're asking the impossible. If you don't yet have the vocabulary to describe the coffee, how can anyone describe it to you in a way you understand.

I suggest you try a few more coffees and let us know what you experience and which you prefer. At the moment maybe it' enough to describe things as 'you like them or you don't'. I know that doesn't help you choose coffees you think you'd prefer but that comes with time.

The thing is Campbell and Syme roast a large variety of coffees, mostly in a medium roast style, that will each taste very different so it's hard to give a label to whatever Federation was serving. What was the aftertaste like? Were you drinking it with or without milk? Sometimes cafes end up using coffee that is too fresh after roasting and that can have a distinct harshness. Sometimes aftertaste is affected by the way the coffee is made. Were there any ground sin the bottom of the vup?


----------

